# help!



## Angelicalenor (Jun 25, 2011)

Hello there! i'm new to the board. I'm a 22 year old college student from Louisiana. I'm sorry this is so long!

A little back story... I was diagnosed with Hashi's early in 2009. It has taken a long time to figure out my dose of synthroid due to my terrible memory for taking my pill as well as thinking it was okay to double & triple up when I wanted to for the first year. As of right now i'm taking 88 mcg of synthroid.

Now for my problem
About 11 months ago I started getting pain in my lower right side when I did heavy activity. I use to run 3 miles atleast 4 times a week. It happend sparatically for around 4 months and then it started to occur a lot more. I now get burning to sharp pains in my lower right side around the area of your appendix as well as traveling sharp pain into my lower back on the right side (not in my joints & doesnt feel like sore muscles). I get this pain when I just STAND UP for more then 10 minutes. I can't even walk around the mall shopping with my friends without needing to sit & wait for the pain to subside. I had goe to my endocrinologist & asked her if my hashi's & pain could be related & she said no & that it would probably go away on its own. In january one night the pain was so extreme my mom made me go to the emergency room thinking I had an appendicitis. Those tests were negative & they referred me to a GYN who tested me for ovarian cysts. I did an ultrasound & those results were negative. She referred me to a GI doctor who tested me for IBS, crohns, & celiac. Again, those tests were negative. That doctor sent me to an internal medicine doctor who checked me for herniated discs & said I "was fine" ... because no one could find anything wrong with me (which we all know is very irritating). My next stop was a urologist who tests me for kidney stones & checked the previous ultrasound for anything & again told me that he thought I "was fine & since no one could find anything it would probably go away". I decided to go back to the GYN since she didnt run a full battery of tests & only looked for cysts. She told me it could possibly endometriosis and suggested I do a laprascopy.

now for my questions

Does anyone here have hashi's & endometriosis?
Are your symptoms similar?
Is it much more likely to become infertile?

I'm just really scared but i'm SO tired of this pain & I just want to know what it is.

Thank you


----------



## redbird2448 (Feb 28, 2010)

All I can tell you is i had similar pain on my left side.
I hadall your similar tests, but outside of a cyst on the opp. side
which they removed we found nothing, Pain continued untill my thyroid was removed due to cancer. They now keep me super supressed at 0.018 tsh and the pain has stopped. I believe it must have been some sort of ibs due to to high of a tsh.
norms are 3.0 to 0.3 and for lots of people the lower side makes them feel better.
If your level isstill on the high side, you may want to see if your doc could take you down to the low side and see if it helpsat all. If the endom, comes back neg itsall i can suggest.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

redbird2448 said:


> All I can tell you is i had similar pain on my left side.
> I hadall your similar tests, but outside of a cyst on the opp. side
> which they removed we found nothing, Pain continued untill my thyroid was removed due to cancer. They now keep me super supressed at 0.018 tsh and the pain has stopped. I believe it must have been some sort of ibs due to to high of a tsh.
> norms are 3.0 to 0.3 and for lots of people the lower side makes them feel better.
> If your level isstill on the high side, you may want to see if your doc could take you down to the low side and see if it helpsat all. If the endom, comes back neg itsall i can suggest.


I have missed you! And think of you often! How are "you" doing?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Angelicalenor said:


> Hello there! i'm new to the board. I'm a 22 year old college student from Louisiana. I'm sorry this is so long!
> 
> A little back story... I was diagnosed with Hashi's early in 2009. It has taken a long time to figure out my dose of synthroid due to my terrible memory for taking my pill as well as thinking it was okay to double & triple up when I wanted to for the first year. As of right now i'm taking 88 mcg of synthroid.
> 
> ...


None of us are doctors and it is possible that you have endometriosis BUT...........................dang; so many have had similar symptoms as yours and no one could ever find anything wrong and miracles of miracles, once we are euthryoid (normal for the individual), all pain is gone. I though I had Ovarian tumors, appendicitis, endometriosis, my right hip hurt so bad and all kinds of shooting pains everywhere etc..

None the less; you should still find out if you have endometriosis because this is not a good thing in and of it's self if you do have it but I hope not.

Also, may we see your most recent thyroid lab results with the ranges? Ranges are needed.

Have you had any antibodies' tests done?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

And how do you know you have Hashimoto's?


----------

